# hacer decodificador en binario a codigo de alumno



## electron_10 (Feb 13, 2008)

hola a todos.
veran, necesito hacer un decodificador de 4 entradas y 4 salidas de binario a que me muestre mi codigo de alumno del instituto. pero segun se, un decodificador solo puede tener una salida en alto ala vez, es decir, solo muestra un uno como salida y los demas ceros.
estoy echo pelotas con la tabla de verdad, que es la que necesito, porque implementarlo en una proto viene luego, mi numero de alumno es 500214236. entonces la tabla de verdad tendria 16 despliegues y de esos 16, 9 serian ocupados por mi numero de alumno y las demas como condiciones de no importa.

entonces como hago la tabla de verdad para que me despliegue mi numero de alumno alas salidas?

de antemano gracias y saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 14, 2008)

Mejor dejemos a un lado tu explicacion y transcribi el enunciado original.


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Adjunto envio la tabla según lo que entendí del mensaje, si usas un contador para mostrar los números uno a uno, debes aplicar un reset para 1001.

Enlaces de interés:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...02_Pengo.jpg/791px-Seven_segment_02_Pengo.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...d.svg/300px-7_segment_display_labeled.svg.png
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....gif/478px-Seven_segment_display-animated.gif


----------

